# Home insurance?



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Have had the renewal come in for the home insurance, it is with Tesco and it is the combined contents building 

Now its jumped up quite a bit from last year ..over £160 and nothing has changed, no claims other than was what was mentioned when we took it out last year (storm damage ...tile came off roof £194 claim) 

so questions are 

is it better to have both contents and buildings combined or separate ? 
and with 2 separate companies if not combined ??

and who would be a good one to go with ..was with NFU for a while but started being silly


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I always shop around come renewal time, i mostly find my renewal quote is usually more than what i can get with the exact same company on their own websites !, most match the price though and if they don't then there's plenty of other companies out there.

On a side note its always worth doing insurance through quidco etc as i always get around £40 cash back too


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Shop around as Insurance companies don't do loyalty they just bank on you being lazy and reinsuring with them year after year.
I've always found combined is cheaper too.


----------

